# Think of this next time you eat calamari (pork rectum??)



## Rocklobster (Jan 18, 2013)

One of my favorite appetizers. Not so sure now. lol. 'Imitation Calamari' Investigated By 'This American Life,' Suggested To Have Dubious, Pork-Based Origin


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2013)

Bein' an ardent fan of all things pork (even chittlin's), this doesn't really bother me. Of course, I would object to bein' charged calamari prices for the south end of a north bound hog.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2013)

Whew. There's a note that says "Clarification: This story has been updated to emphasize "This American Life" didn't uncover any instances of pork-based imitation calamari being passed off as real calamari in a U.S. restaurant." It was about how some foods can have doppelgangers.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Whew. There's a note that says "Clarification: This story has been updated to emphasize "This American Life" didn't uncover any instances of pork-based imitation calamari being passed off as real calamari in a U.S. restaurant." It was about how some foods can have doppelgangers.


Yeah. I know. But, it sure will be fun to tease people when eating out...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Yeah. I know. But, it sure will be fun to tease people when eating out...



For sure! "I dare you to eat pig rectum!" "Aaaahhh, noooo, I don't want to eat that!" "Fine, more for me!"


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

That's pretty nasty lol!I don't really care if I don't know what it is though. Meat is meat and mans gotta eat!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 18, 2013)

I am always looking for appetizing dinner conversation....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2013)

i'm with hoot. i don't mind eating everything from the rooter to the tooter, just so long as it's not called seafood and you get charged that way.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 18, 2013)

I see a new appetizer hitting the restaurant scene. Pork O' rings.....


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 18, 2013)

My boss took us out for a department (of 3) Christmas lunch several years ago.  I got some calamari and shared with my coworker.  My boss asked "How's the squid?" My coworker says "THAT'S what calamari is?" and turned green....

I got a bigger share at that point.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 18, 2013)

I turned on the radio at bed time the other week.  "This American Life" was on with this episode.  Whatta conversation to listen to while trying to go to sleep.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 18, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> My boss took us out for a department (of 3) Christmas lunch several years ago.  I got some calamari and shared with my coworker.  My boss asked "How's the squid?" My coworker says "THAT'S what calamari is?" and turned green....
> 
> I got a bigger share at that point.


Ha ha... I have a similar story involving "lamb fries".


----------



## roadfix (Jan 18, 2013)

I love calamari too but I prefer my squid simply grilled, Asian style.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 18, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ha ha... I have a similar story involving "lamb fries".



Somehow this does not surprise me...


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 18, 2013)

Seems unlikely that the tentacles would come from the subject source.


----------

